# Careful using the N word.



## Davey Jones (Feb 25, 2014)

NFL expected to adopt 15-yard penalty for use of N-word on the field

Thats unbelieveable.
Will the referees be able to hear that word in a noisy stadium?
So if Payton Manning or Tom Brady uses that word 2 times on his team mates for not doing their job,does it mean they are out of the game and a 15 yeard penalty?
So what happens if one black player calls another black player that N word? 

As one commented: If they penalize players for saying the N-word.. The highest NFL score will be 8 to 2.. With negative 700 in total yardage..”
or
What penalty will be assessed if someone uses the H-word and calls a white player a Honkey?

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...enalty-n-word-article-1.1698783#ixzz2uLZ28E98

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...enalty-n-word-article-1.1698783#ixzz2uLYkBbIO


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2014)

OMG !  You gotta be kidding !

What's the world coming to ?

Will this be extended to other sports too.....baseball, basketball, hockey, soccer, boxing etc.

Let your imagination soar !

  HEY  N*****, You damned near hit me with that fastball !!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

And everyone thought Manning was yelling, "OMAHA!" . . .


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 25, 2014)

The pussyfication of America continues. 

If they feel a need to clean up the N word, they need to include all slurs. Might as well put a mic in the helmets so someone upstairs can monitor everything being said. Lol. Crazy.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

The game is on the verge of being ruined.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 25, 2014)

Has applied here in soccer for ages....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2014)

Racial slurs are never permitted in the workplace, there have been employees suspended without pay and given another chance, or fired for on the job racial slurs.  These people are not at a local park playing with their friends, they are paid big money to do their job on the field, and should respect any rules that any employer or manager may put into effect.  If they don't have enough self control not to spit out derogatory terms every 5 minutes, than they need to rethink their careers, IMO.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 25, 2014)

With the majority of American Football Players being *****, that's a bit of a laugh.
while the powers to be are at it what happens if a ***** calls a white man "hey white arse you need to get a suntan" !:rofl:

Now in saying that, here in Australia a young 16 year old spectator at a football match made a derogatory remark to one
of our well liked Aborigine footballers during a match. he called a match official & the person was chucked out of the Arena.
To me what is said on the Field, stays on the field. 

If they want to stop players using the N""""""" word then fine them, the individual is responsible not the whole team.


----------



## Ina (Feb 25, 2014)

I was taught that the "N" word meant trash, so I never used it one way or the other.


----------



## Fern (Feb 25, 2014)

> So what happens if one black player calls another black player that N word?


Probably absolutely nothing, I heard it said that it's different if the two are of the same race. Strange that.


----------



## Justme (Feb 26, 2014)

The use of the 'N' word is disgusting and in the UK one would be rightly penalised for doing so!


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 26, 2014)

Justme said:


> The use of the 'N' word is disgusting and in the UK one would be rightly penalised for doing so!



And that's fine. I just don't see how the NFL will enforce it. These guys wear helmets and it will be difficult for a ref to determine who said it. Are they going to stop the game and poll the players who said it? And again, why is not calling someone gay or something else not disgusting enough to be included in this proposed new rule?

Just doesn't seem like a well thought out proposal to me. Perhaps they don't intend to enforce it. Maybe it is just being put out there as a deterrent.


----------



## Justme (Feb 26, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> And that's fine. I just don't see how the NFL will enforce it. These guys wear helmets and it will be difficult for a ref to determine who said it. Are they going to stop the game and poll the players who said it? And again, why is not calling someone gay or something else not disgusting enough to be included in this proposed new rule?
> 
> Just doesn't seem like a well thought out proposal to me. Perhaps they don't intend to enforce it. Maybe it is just being put out there as a deterrent.



Isn't racial abuse illegal in the US as it is in the UK?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2014)

Again, they're professionals getting paid high salaries to do a job, they're not tweeting a buddy on twitter.  Racial (or gay) slurs have not been permitted in any workplace I have seen, so they need to just follow the rule and get over it.  They don't need to pinpoint the particular player, the whole team takes the penalty, and yes, that is a deterrent in itself.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 26, 2014)

Justme said:


> Isn't racial abuse illegal in the US as it is in the UK?



Racial abuse,racial discrimination or whatever you want to call it is still in use the world over,Will it ever go away?
I doubt it in my lifetime.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Again, they're professionals getting paid high salaries to do a job, they're not tweeting a buddy on twitter.  Racial (or gay) slurs have not been permitted in any workplace I have seen, so they need to just follow the rule and get over it.  They don't need to pinpoint the particular player, the whole team takes the penalty, and yes, that is a deterrent in itself.



Blacks do indeed call each other this all the time in an affectionate way. What are they going to do when black players on the same team say this to each other during the game? Call a 15 yard penalty on that team when there was no intent of verbal abuse? The NFL is roughly 70% black so the potential of this happening is high.

I'm certainly not defending the use of the N word or any other slur. I just think this is going to be hard to police. Hey, I don't like hearing players say f**k or sh*t during a game. While they are at it, penalize them too.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Blacks do indeed call each other this all the time in an affectionate way. What are they going to do when black players on the same team say this to each other during the game? Call a 15 yard penalty on that team when there was no intent of verbal abuse? The NFL is roughly 70% black so the potential of this happening is high.
> 
> I'm certainly not defending the use of the N word or any other slur. I just think this is going to be hard to police. Hey, I don't like hearing players say f**k or sh*t during a game. While they are at it, penalize them too.



I wish.....and the fans too.

Soccer over here; even more so in some parts of Europe; is becoming notorious for racial abuse, and appalling chants.
it is penalised on the pitch, and occasionally in the stands; but not enough in my humble opinion.


----------



## littleowl (Feb 28, 2014)

Watch a Will Smith film.
And count how many times he says N


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Blacks do indeed call each other this all the time in an affectionate way. What are they going to do when black players on the same team say this to each other during the game?



Perhaps send them to mandatory summer school where they can learn why it isn't very intelligent to refer to each other in a way that can be seen as a racial slur? 

Psh ... I'm dreaming again ...


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 2, 2019)

I know nothing about sports, but racial slurs should should not be used by anyone.  My son has Down’s syndrome-he has white skin.  One of the staff members in his group home loved him dearly and they became buds.  The staff member, who has black skin, had my son call him the N word.  

Problem is my kid doesn’t understand it’s a word not to be used with other black people.  The staff member was an idiot.  Other children, hearing these words and others, pick them up and think they are acceptable.  They are not, the players need more than fines.  They have plenty of money.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Geezerette (May 2, 2019)

I think Bullie76  used a very objectionable word and concept in his post #4 & I'm surprised I'm the only one reacting to that so far. I'm putting him on IGNORE. I agree with SeaBreeze in post #7.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2019)

Unfortunately too many still use the term.  One of my neighbors spoke it to me several times. Little does he know my heritage~He seems very volatile and obnoxious.  I don't  understand why people haven't stopped racial slurs but ignorance persists.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 2, 2019)

Wow.   Nice thread bump.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2019)

Can we still call a Chinaman  'chink'...or is that considered racist abuse now?


----------



## rgp (May 3, 2019)

OK.........what about hollerin' White Boy, whitey ?


----------



## applecruncher (May 3, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Can we still call a Chinaman  'chink'...or is that considered racist abuse now?



Surely you KNOW that's a racial slur. 
Why would you even want to use such a term?
... nevermind.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Can we still call a Chinaman  'chink'...or is that considered racist abuse now?



You really don't know, Rosemarie?


----------



## Gary O' (May 3, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Can we still call a Chinaman  'chink'...or is that considered racist abuse now?



That's funny

'Chinaman'...haven't heard that one since the 60s

You must be time traveling and just now landed in 2019


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2019)

I think even "Chinaman" is considered a slur, let alone "Chink," which is disgusting.

But you knew that, Rosemarie, didn't you? That couldn't possibly have been a serious question, unless you've been living under a rock.


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2019)

I officiate high school basketball and college baseball. Anyone participating in the game or are associated with either team at these two levels and uses any racial slur is immediately ejected from the game and must leave the confines of the playing field or arena. 

In my 43 years of officiating, I can only remember twice of hearing a racial slur. I have also umpired as a fill-in as an umpire at the minor league baseball level and can’t remember ever hearing any racial slurs in working that level for my 28 years. 

Now and then, I hear some pretty nasty words being spoken by players while watching an NFL or NBA game if the mic is close to the field or floor.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

Is "Frenchman" considered a slur, too? Or "Englishman" ? I honestly don't know.


----------



## rgp (May 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is "Frenchman" considered a slur, too? Or "Englishman" ? I honestly don't know.




 The only difference is the country involved.....doesn't seem wrong &/or insulting to me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 3, 2019)

Isn't just more PC crap. No longer can I spew out racial bigotry epitaphs. What, I can't call a N a N? What the f***!!!! Next thing you know, they are going to want me to act like a civilized human being.


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2019)

> I think Bullie76  used a very objectionable word and concept in his post  #4 & I'm surprised I'm the only one reacting to that so far. I'm  putting him on IGNORE. I agree with SeaBreeze in post #7.



Geezerette, if you look at the dates of these posts, you will see that they are over 5 years old. So although I agree with your point of view, this seems like a meaningless discussion now.  I wonder why the note was dredged up for discussion?

Fuzzy, LOL! :laugh:


----------

